# Question about Thopmson's Water Seal



## Robert Warnock (Jun 26, 2009)

Will it spray through a garden sprayer (the kind you pump up by hand), or is it too thick?  Thanks


----------



## huntfish (Jun 26, 2009)

Robert Warnock said:


> Will it spray through a garden sprayer (the kind you pump up by hand), or is it too thick?  Thanks


Yes....


----------



## Davans (Jun 26, 2009)

It may gum up if you use a very small nozzle but it will spray.

Make sure you flush/rinse it out when you are done.

I'm told that airless sprayers are the way to go.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 26, 2009)

i have been using my garden sprayer for 7 years to put thompsons water seal on my porches and never had a problem.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 26, 2009)

dont let it dry in the sprayer before you clean it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 26, 2009)

ive used it in a sprayer for my dock, works fine, just clean it like mentioned above!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2009)

Use Cabot's instead of Thompson's and truly protect your wood structures- for a much longer time. 

Thompson's is a substandard product..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Use Cabot's instead of Thompson's and truly protect your wood structures- for a much longer time.
> 
> Thompson's is a substandard product..



Thompsons is the absolute sorriest wood protector on the market.  I have a log home and used it for awhile, IT WILL NOT LAST!!!   I use Behr and am extremely satisfied with it.  Don't know about Cabot's, but I guarantee you it's better than Thompson.  And yes they will all work with your sprayer.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 26, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Use Cabot's instead of Thompson's and truly protect your wood structures- for a much longer time.
> 
> Thompson's is a substandard product..



X2 Cabot's IS THE BEST.......


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 26, 2009)

where do yal get cabots at? never heard of it?


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 26, 2009)

I sprayed 5 gallons Tuesday on my porches with the same one I use for round up, just flush it with fresh water when you get done if you want to use it again. I took the the tip off a couple of times to get it to spray like I wanted it too. Worked Great


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thompson's is water based I believe.  Behr's is what I use and it lasts 2X longer than Thompsons will.   Never heard of Cabot's either.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2009)

www.cabotstains.com


----------



## Robk (Jun 27, 2009)

Jim is no good as a seal..  might smell like fish but he sure don't swim like one.......


----------



## jglenn (Jun 27, 2009)

I believe Lowes carries Cabot's


----------



## potenza (Jun 28, 2009)

thompson's is sorry stain,use behr at the depot, dont buy the expensive sprayer they want to sell you it always seems to clog up and you have to buy a new one next time. never tried an airless, but sounds like a good idea


----------



## bar046 (Jun 28, 2009)

Clean your sprayer with mineral spirits, not water, at first. After you've sprayed some spirits through, empty, and then spray some water through. Should work fine next time.


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 28, 2009)

Valspar recently bought out Cabot,we carry both at that Lil Ole Hardware Store in Royston.Cabot is superior over Thompsons.
You can even get Cabot in 36 or 48 month protection,for alittle more cash.The Depot or Lowes also carries Valspar products.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 28, 2009)

Thompsons Water seal is CARNAUBA WAX, and that's it.

It contains no wood preservatives, midew inhibitors, UV protection, etc...

It keeps water out but that is all it does.


----------

